
A Simulated Enigma Machine - jashkenas
https://observablehq.com/@tmcw/enigma-machine
======
specificbox
Hi, I really like the work you've done with the animation.

However, your simulator is not working properly. It's missing key features:

\- Ring settings

\- Ground / Indicator settings

\- Double step anomaly

\- Decryption

Other notes:

In the manual it says: The positions of the rotor can also be configured but
that isn’t configurable yet, because it’s a relatively minor detail.

It's not a "minor" detail, it's a key feature.

\- You can choose 4 reflectors, 2 of them are THIN reflectors which were used
ONLY in the Naval Enigma (M4) because the model had one additional static
rotor to the three rotors. I am confused what model are you trying to
simulate. Your manual says "the three rotor machine" which is neither a model,
nor true.

\- I tried decrypting the ciphered code in 2 different simulators, both of
them gave me the same result, which wasn't the original plain text message
I've entered.

\- I don't want to wait 15 seconds just to see one letter get encrypted, it
will be good to speed it up, and highlight the routes maybe?

I understand if you wanted to show how observable.js works, but I do not like
that it is a half-finished but published simulator. It gives a nice inside
look of the rotor configuration and the current's path but it is definitely
not ready for proper use.

------
jonathanyc
For a while, simulating an Enigma machine was the first assignment in the
intro to functional programming course at Cornell :)
[http://www.cs.cornell.edu/courses/cs3110/2018fa/a1/](http://www.cs.cornell.edu/courses/cs3110/2018fa/a1/)

------
petee
It would be cool if the routes highlighted too, so you can visualize the path
better. Really neat to see it operate slowly, nice work

------
criddell
Is that the alphabet that the machines used? I thought the German alphabet had
extra letters.

------
cwmma
interestingly there was a project to break unbroken 4 rotor navel enigma
messages and they still have one unbroken one

[https://enigma.hoerenberg.com/index.php?cat=Unbroken](https://enigma.hoerenberg.com/index.php?cat=Unbroken)

------
IIAOPSW
FQEKNHRKMGOKTVZB

